# Slingshot Of The Month - March 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight

*Vote for the Mar 2013 SOTM*​
*Who made the best slingshot in March?*

AKM Slingshots - Orias2616.05%AnTrAxX - Copper Hammer159.26%BC-Slinger - Spalted Maple Chalice1811.11%Btoon84 - Classic Oaker53.09%Btoon84 - Zebrawood Classic106.17%Chepo69 - Bibiantia63.70%Flicks - Ebony and Ivory3521.60%Gardengroove - Little Brother95.56%Gardengroove - Trefoil Ergo138.02%quarterinmynose - Ting-itty Ting74.32%Quercusuber - Acacia Shooter84.94%Winnie - Boiled Leather Slingshot106.17%


----------



## NightKnight

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

Here are the Nominees:
AKM Slingshots - Orias








AnTrAxX - Copper Hammer








BC-Slinger - Spalted Maple Chalice








Btoon84 - Classic Oaker








Btoon84 - Zebrawood Classic








Chepo69 - Bibiantia








Flicks - Ebony and Ivory








Gardengroove - Little Brother








Gardengroove - Trefoil Ergo








quarterinmynose - Ting-itty Ting








Quercusuber - Acacia Shooter








Winnie - Boiled Leather Slingshot


----------



## e~shot

Voted


----------



## Harpman

Flicks-ebony and Ivory


----------



## AlmightyOx

All great nominations this month. I won't say who I voted for, but all involved could easily take it at this point.

Outstanding work brothers and sisters!


----------



## Hugues

Sorry Folks, I did'nt participate to this wonderful forum for months...but each time I get sollicited to vote for a "Slingshot of the Month", I leave the place so...sorry!

Such beautiful and creative work everytime, and I can't get hold at any of these wonders :banghead:

Too frustrating, I'd say.

Long live you all!


----------



## bunnybuster

Voted


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Made my vote.

All were great nominations.


----------



## Harpman

Did I vote the wrong way?


----------



## NightKnight

Harpman said:


> Did I vote the wrong way?


That is not possible!  You vote for whoever *you* think is best!


----------



## Harpman

I just meant that I see posts saying votes, but don't see who they voted for. Was I supposed to PM my vote?


----------



## NightKnight

Oh, no. There is a voting poll on the top of this post with the options. You select the option you want, and click vote.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I voted for the trefoil because it reminds me of a mushroom knife my grandad got for me. They're all magnificent, twas a tough call...


----------



## RamboX

Done


----------



## lightgeoduck

I am having trouble deciding on who to vote for, I think I need to have a closer look.

ATTN ALL NOMINEES: Please send your slingshot to the address I PMed you in order for me to give a proper vote.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## Quercusuber

lightgeoduck said:


> I am having trouble deciding on who to vote for, I think I need to have a closer look.
> 
> ATTN ALL NOMINEES: Please send your slingshot to the address I PMed you in order for me to give a proper vote.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> LGD


LOL!! :rolling:


----------



## AlmightyOx

Harpman said:


> I just meant that I see posts saying votes, but don't see who they voted for. Was I supposed to PM my vote?


Naw Harp, there is a poll at the top of the thread. All you have to do is vote up there and you are done. Couldn't be easier .

Cheers,

-Ryan


----------



## Danny0663

Voted! tsk tsk ... this month is intense.


----------



## the_pope

voted. but everyones work is just so stunning!


----------



## snowmann

(Flicks - Ebony and Ivory) -> You Got my Vote, even though I do not prefer "close/tight" forks... Oh Mamma !!! that look & finish to that baby, well it just got me.....

to Everyone else in the competition, Well done.


----------



## stej

If I had 2 choices, the second one would be Gardengroove - Trefoil Ergo. For sure, no doubts!


----------



## trobbie66

Sorry to those I did not choose. As always ,fine work from you all!!


----------



## Incomudro

AKM all the way! :headbang:


----------



## phil

My vote is in ATB Phil.


----------



## DannyBows

This is my first vote. The talent presented is impressive. My hats off to every craftsman, each is a work of art. The AKM tugged at my soul the hardest though. Love that slingshot!.


----------



## vingius

congrats to all the craftsmen, slingshots are all very nice, some are of very high level, hmm ... I'm thinking
I like chestnuts, I made my choice


----------



## SimpleShot

Winnies boiled leather slingshot did it for us. So original and functional and just simply cool.


----------



## Baxterestates

I'm sorry but all are great!!! Wery hard too choose


----------



## Claudio

The talent and craftsmanship on this forum is amazing. It makes it so difficult to pick just one. My vote is in, but congrats to all the nominees...well done!


----------



## tnflipper52

All are winners to me. Not a one that would not please everyone here. Well done all.


----------



## Thistle

You have no idea what sort of swamps and alligators I have had to swim through to *sign in* so that I could vote. Oh my gosh, my computer was hacked, then it crashed last Saturday. What a freakin' mess!!! I could get online with my mobile devices, but could not access any forum stuff requiring pass codes. Long story...

I'm currently riding a dinosaur, but at least it let me sign in to vote. Yaaay!!! I've got a brand new computer and operating system arriving tomorrow, I think. I just hope I can get everything smoothly transferred and the learning curve won't be too painful.

I got to vote! If I cannot get back to my account for awhile, at least I'm thinking about y'all and practicing. I'm getting really good. I can read everything except status posts and PM--stuff like that.

Have fun and congrats to ALL of the talented nominees!


----------



## BrokenPins

Seriously nice work to all! Congratulations


----------

